# Now I have air



## sprucegum (Dec 30, 2020)

Finished piping air around the shop. I now can reach anywhere in the shop with a self coiling 20' hose. Researched different materials and finally settled on copper because it's easy for me to install, makes clean air, looks good, and not terrible expensive. Pipe and fittings came to about $150 for 60' of pipe and 5 outletts. Just got it hooked to my $99 pancake compressor for now. Keeping watch for the rite one to come on sale. I don't need a huge one perhaps 3-5 CFM but I want a good size reserve tank and not so loud it drives me out of the shop.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Sprung (Dec 30, 2020)

Dave, if you're looking for an air compressor that isn't so loud that it will drive you out of the shop, I'd take a look at California Air Tools. I have a 10020C and really like it. At 70 decibels, it's not screaming loud, like my little portable one I previously had was, and it won't drive you out of the shop when it kicks in.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 30, 2020)

Sprung said:


> Dave, if you're looking for an air compressor that isn't so loud that it will drive you out of the shop, I'd take a look at California Air Tools. I have a 10020C and really like it. At 70 decibels, it's not screaming loud, like my little portable one I previously had was, and it won't drive you out of the shop when it kicks in.


That is pretty much what I am looking for. Lowes has a kobalt that is supposed to be very quiet but I think it is a little smaller.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 30, 2020)

Wasn't aware of the Kobalt from Lowes. California Air Tools does offer different sizes, so it might be worth price comparing the Kobalt with something similar from California Air Tools.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 31, 2020)

What a godsend that will be! How do you have it connected to your compressor? Chuck


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 31, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> What a godsend that will be! How do you have it connected to your compressor? Chuck


I just sweat a PEX adapter to the end of the copper line and ran a short piece of PEX to the compressor and plug it in with a quick connect. Some people use pex for the whole system and I considered it but the cost savings is no much and its hard to make it look good. Also PEX will not cool the air much to reduce moisture in the.air. Copper is not great for that either but it helps, black iron is much better for moisture reduction but the water then creates rust is the pipe. I hope to get setup to spray finishes, my son sprayed some cabinets for me with latex polyurethane and I really liked how they came out. Clean dry air is important.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 31, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> What a godsend that will be! How do you have it connected to your compressor? Chuck


I just sweat a PEX adapter to the end of the copper line and ran a short piece of PEX to the compressor and plug it in with a quick connect. Some people use pex for the whole system and I considered it but the cost savings is not much and its hard to make it look good. Also PEX will not cool the air much to reduce moisture in the.air. Copper is not great for that either but it helps, black iron is much better for moisture reduction but the water then creates rust is the pipe. I hope to get setup to spray finishes, my son sprayed some cabinets for me with latex polyurethane and I really liked how they came out. Clean dry air is important


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 31, 2020)

Air is good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 1, 2021)

Nice setup!
Had to think different for my area because of how I’m set up. I put a 50ft reel on the middle girder— no problem reaching anything & just winds itself up when done. I use the 33 gal HF compressor, pretty quiet and is enough for my needs. Only “on” when I need it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jan 2, 2021)

Very cool. Nice and clean.
I'll be the off the wall guy and suggest you look for an older used compressor on Craigslist or ebay. Could likely get something that exceeds your needs for half the price of new and maybe even get a good old American machine instead of the big box junk... With all the small shops going out of business right now, you might get a really good deal.

For instance 








30 gallon air compressor - tools - by owner - sale


30 gallon (may be more not really sure). Little older but cylinder was recently rebuilt. Works fine though some time you need to tap the pressure switch to get it to kick on, probably something...



nh.craigslist.org













Air compressor 60 Gallon 5HP - tools - by owner - sale


5HP 230V single phase Air compressor. Large, stationary unit that works great!



vermont.craigslist.org













Air compressor - tools - by owner - sale


1961 Westinghouse air compressor, needs TLC hasn’t been used in 6 years. It runs on 240v 30amps it is also very heavy currently on wheels though for ease of moving.



nh.craigslist.org

Reactions: Like 2


----------

